# [SOLVED]Problem with internet connection through pppd.

## mrZ

Hi I'm Z and i have lately installed gentoo and I have a problem. I can't connect to the internet through my CDMA modem :/

What I did:

1. Connected modem to usb.

2. Typed lsusb and this showed nothing, no modem.

So i googled the net and found out that i need to compile usbserial to kernel. So I did it, BUT not as module (and now I'm wondering if this isn't the cause of all problems.. )

3. After recompiling the kernel the lsusb showed that the modem is plugged in and also when i checked the /var/log/messages this showed the same.

4. I configured the ppp conection through pppconfig

5. When I run pppd call cdma I get the message:

```
pppd:  In file /etc/ppp/peers/cdma: unrecognized option '/dev/ttyUSB0'
```

6. So i googled again and nothing - no solution. It seems that when i plug in the modem i should have got sth like that "AnyDATA modem now attached to ttyUSB0"  but in mine I have something different: 

```

XXX-Gentoo kernel: usb5-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address7

XXX-Gentoo kernel: usb5-1: configuration #1 from 1 choice

XXX-Gentoo kernel: usb5-1: New USB device found, idVendor=16d5, idProduct=6501

XXX-Gentoo kernel: usb5-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

XXX-Gentoo kernel: usb5-1: Product: AnyDATA CDMA Products

XXX-Gentoo kernel: usb5-1: Manufacturer: AnyDATA Corporation

```

Can you help me please?

Hm I'm not sure if I installed Gentoo correctly because I've got many many many devices in /dev/ sth about 700. It is weird for me.Last edited by mrZ on Wed Dec 24, 2008 5:20 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## defenderBG

i have only 175 "files" in /dev

/dev/ttyUSB0 is just a name, it can change due to some configurations/etc, so you need to find out what your modem name is and change it in:  /etc/ppp/peers/cdma

the only thing that comes now into my mind is to ls /dev prior to connecting the device and then once more after connecting it, this will show you what devices are created when pluging in the modem.

----------

## snIP3r

hi!

the problem might be the usbserial konfig. here's a similar problem https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-720605.html

you can try the following:

- compile usbserial as a module

- load the module with 

```
 modprobe usbserial vendor=<vendorid> product=<productid>
```

- plugin your usbmodem

- connect to the internet

perhaps not setting the vendor/product-ids with usbserial cause your modem not working... i think it's worth a try.

HTH

snIP3r[/code]

----------

## mrZ

defenderBG what do you mean by ls /dev/? I have to type in ls /dev/ttyXXX and it should show that my modem is connected?

OK I'll compile usbserial as module and try to connect then, but I don't know what's the difference by compiling it as a module or fully in kernel.

Thanks for reply   :Smile: 

EDIT:

Compiled usbserial as a module, typed modprobe usbserial vendor=BLABLA product=BLABLA, but it did nothing, no change. The same output on tail -f /var/log/messages and lsusb. I must figure out how to connect my modem gentoo to see it as connected to /dev/ttyUSBX. But I don't know how..

Gentoo is a nice system, but it really consumes a lot of time for configuration.

----------

## snIP3r

hi mrZ!

hmmm.... the document here 

```

http://www.novatelwireless.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=176:linuxsetupumts&catid=43:linux-installation-instructions&Itemid=331

```

made my novatel wireless Merlin XU870 working. so i think it can be adapted to your config as well... 

you can also try to manually create a ttyUSB0 device if its not created

```

mknod ttyUSB0 c 188 0

```

after this, try to re-attach the usb device...

HTH

snIP3r

----------

## mrZ

OK the problem's solved!

I have just changed (i'm not sure exactly what) sth in kernel and the ttyUSBx started to work!

I used kppp to connect to internet, the connection through pppd doesn't seem to work (some strange things are coming out int /var/log/messages). But all in all it works so I'm very happy. Now I have to create a server and It's going to be challenging ;]

Thanks for replies people ;]

----------

